
Structures of Rhodopsin-Transducin Complex: Insights into G-Protein Activation - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/molecular-cell/fulltext/S1097-2765(19)30440-X?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS109727651930440X%3Fshowall%3Dtrue
======
dekhn
pro-tip: when structural biologists use the work "insights" in a paper title,
it means that they didn't actually figure anything out and they're just making
up a narrative consistent with their prior beliefs.

